# Mahi and hoos



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Left legendary at 740am this morning and went south. Threw back more mahi then i could count. Missed 3 nice wahoo and a Mako. Landed 2 hoo and kept a few of the larger mahi. Best day I’ve had offshore this year. All on artificial, no meat.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

How far did you run? Looks like a great day!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Great dolphin and hoo catch on a slick calm, scorching hot day! There seems to be a great abundance of school dolphin this year, hopefully it's a sign of things to come.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang good trip!!! Congrats! You find weed lines or trolling?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice haul also curious on the area you were fishing if you dont mind sharing


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

cody&ryand said:


> Very nice haul also curious on the area you were fishing if you dont mind sharing


We found a green water/ blue water break loaded with weed south east of the spur.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice line!!


----------



## Eastcoasted (Feb 1, 2017)

Anybody know where I can get these re skirted? I’ve tried it but I’m terrible at it.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Eastcoasted said:


> We found a green water/ blue water break loaded with weed south east of the spur.


Looks like a really nice line


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Outcast or j&m


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Eastcoasted said:


> Anybody know where I can get these re skirted? I’ve tried it but I’m terrible at it.


Depending on the size skirt I can do them. I make Tailwalker Lures and keep a variety of skirts in stock.


----------



## scarfus (Jul 18, 2012)

Eastcoasted said:


> cody&ryand said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice haul also curious on the area you were fishing if you dont mind sharing
> ...


We found your weed line about 8 miles northeast of the spur today and moving north. It was absolutely loaded with chicken mahi. Managed several good ones worth taking home. 
Hopefully it keeps moving north!


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Im local to pensacola and could also reskirt. They appear to be a size 27 or 30. If i dont have the color outcast will. What i found about the fathom skirts is the 27 even though the head size is smaller the overall length is longer than a 30.


----------



## Bite Me Baby (Jun 19, 2016)

Anyone have any recent info on location of break? Ripcharts has been plagued with cloud cover last few days.


----------



## JStewey (Jul 28, 2019)

Found a couple good patches yesterday around 85 miles southwest of Destin but only caught a couple of chicken dolphin and had a bunches of misses


----------

